# Kat's Very first.....



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

I haven't been here much lately. 

I actually am busy working on somthing :biggrin: something that I've been working on long time ago. I am almost done with it *almost*, and now the time is just getting closer and closer :chili: 

I just wanna share my VERY FIRST ******** **** with you guys  

wait a min, I will turn this into a guessing game ... I don't expect you to get the right answer, but let us just see what will come into your mind. 

"Kat's very first...........

what could it be?


Feel free to blab, post or say ANYTHING  


Kat

p.s. 
1. my malts are doing great. Their hair is starting to grow...They look much cuter than the first day they came home from the groomer :wub: 
2. I :wub: and enjoy looking at all the pictures in the pic section here. I stop here for few minutes to have a quick look and then leave. I don't really have the time to stay that long...but your furbabies' pictures are always a must to look at for me :wub: Thank you for sharing them and making me smile


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

You are mean ... :smtease: An a tease !!!

How about Kat's first real job interview ..

Cmon Kat - it could be anything ...


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Kat's very first apartment, car, boat, motorcycle,..................... 

Kat's very first college degree.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat's very first: new car, boyfriend (doubt that! I'm sure you've had many but that came to mind!).

I'm very bad at guessing games, as you can see.

I'm glad that S&C are growing out. I hope that means we will see new pics soon. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Kat's very first apartment, car, boat, motorcycle,.....................
> 
> Kat's very first college degree.[/B]



Yessssssssssssss that has to be you're right - her college graduation or diploma ..
Brilliant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549618
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, that could be it! :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> You are mean ... :smtease: An a tease !!![/B]



I know :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549628
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wont be until 09 :smheat: and I just cant wait


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok, then we need more guessing. Will you give us a hint? :aktion033: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nose piercing  It's just a thought . Sarah


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

website? book? poem? painting? song?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

movie?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would like to buy a vowel. An 'E' please... :HistericalSmiley: 

Is it safe to assume 1st word (8-letters) 2nd word (4-letters)?

Now give me my vowel, or refund my money :smrofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I would like to buy a vowel. An 'E' please... :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Is it safe to assume 1st word (8-letters) 2nd word (4-letters)?
> 
> Now give me my vowel, or refund my money :smrofl:[/B]



Who let you out of the padded cell ? - I said you should come out "more often" not every day ...  -now what was it about the vowel - I want to buy one too !!! how about A or A E I O U


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549692
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've escaped. I'm hiding in my closet with my Laptop :smrofl:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a tease you are Kat.  Since you're always traveling, maybe it's a trip? Your first American trip? Probably not,bet you've already been here, just a wild guess. :blink: Can we have a hint?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

your very first....

baby?



ohh how exciting. please come back ON kat!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549705
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was it Billy and Henry that let you out :w00t: 

How about a tatoo Kat ... ???


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549714
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've escaped. I'm hiding in my closet with my Laptop :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Was it Billy and Henry that let you out :w00t: 

How about a tatoo Kat ... ???
[/B][/QUOTE]


No, that's who put me in..... :smrofl: 


Okay Kat, I know you enjoy training your doggies. How 'bout Agility Show.
Not the right amount of letters, I'm thinking, but giving it a shot.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549692
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still in the padded cell, but I'd like to buy a consenant (how do you spell that anyway?)
how about a.....hummmm....a........how about a "Z" 

I know, you're training your brothers hamster to ride a bike!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hate this, common Kat...what are u doing????? Making a video, I think!....


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't been here much lately.
> 
> ...


going by the number of asterik's my guess would be also ... 

my first ... AMERICAN TRIP ???

Yayyy ... Kat's coming to visit me !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549604
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lina - I think you may have figured this thing out!!! But why can't she be on SM now??


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549779
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe because it's at 3:25am in Dubai right now


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> What a tease you are Kat.  Since you're always traveling, maybe it's a trip? Your first American trip? Probably not,bet you've already been here, just a wild guess. :blink: Can we have a hint?[/B]



That's a good guess though!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549782
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lina - I think you may have figured this thing out!!! But why can't she be on SM now??
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe because it's at 3:25am in Dubai right now
[/B][/QUOTE]

....duh.....back to the cell..... :smtease: good night....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it is your college degree also~~~~Yes, that is what it is!!!!! or your getting married and you haven't shared that you even have a boyfriend with us!!!!! Whatever it is, I think you are going to enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok, this is fun! I'm with Deb and am assuming it's 2 words, the first having 8 letters and the 2nd having 4. And is it the project that you've been working on for a very long time? Would the last word be film? How about a clue or maybe give us a letter?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ok, this is fun! I'm with Deb and am assuming it's 2 words, the first having 8 letters and the 2nd having 4. And is it the project that you've been working on for a very long time? Would the last word be film? How about a clue or maybe give us a letter?[/B]



OMG!!

That's it Crystal.

She's been working on an XXXrated film :HistericalSmiley: 

I can't wait to see it Kat. :smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549859
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody needs to go back to their padded room.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-I'm just now seeing this and first of all, I have to say I love coming here after a long day-I'm ROFLMAO right now :smrofl: :smrofl: I have no guesses but I like the American Trip one-I think that's a great idea!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

KatKoota film????


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> KatKoota film????[/B]


OOO That's a good one!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My first thought was of a 'commercial/ feature film' of some sort.

or maybe a book.
Hmmm or maybe a sewing/knitting project?
maybe a painting? 

I can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Kat .......... WAKE UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look what you have started !!!!!! 

we have two escapees from their padded cell which really can't be trusted on the outside - who keep popping in with some whacko suggestions ... XXXrated movie for heaven's sake ... :wacko1: 

I will need Steve's whip after all ... :smheat: 

So Kat - are u really coming to Orange County ???????????


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:w00t: Whoah!! :w00t: 

Did I start this? :HistericalSmiley:

sorry, but I was ZzZzZzZzZz  although I am happy to know that few had fun posting here :biggrin: some of the posts made me --> :smrofl: Deb, you sure can crack me up !!!!

I loved to read what was in your minds, few of them were GREAT ideas...

my hints:
1. Let me also say that one of you is SCARING me :w00t: coz she was the first to get soooo close to my very first ******** ****

2. yes, they are two words: (8 in the first word) and (4 in the second)

Do you want to continue guessing (need more hinting)?  or shall I give you the answer? Its all up to you

just let me know

Luv ya all :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> :w00t: Whoah!! :w00t:
> 
> Did I start this? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooo keep the hints coming - now that the East Coast is zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
(shhh tell me Kat - they're asleep) ... 
Ok start by telling us who was so close ...hint on it ....
This is fun ...

So far we have:

Feature Film - IamMomtoMissy
Katkoota Film -Mia&Cody
American Trip - MomToBoo
baby - Heini 
getting married -CeeCeesMom
XXXrated Film - (Inmate Padded Cell Block A)
Piercing Nose - Dog Loverx3
College Degree, Apartment, Boat, Motorcycle - Nissa Fiona
Website, Book, Poem, Song -VJW
Movie - Matilda's Mommy
Real Job Interview - Lina (I only say this cause you've mentioned only Summer jobs in the past) 

Can you tell us at least the beginning of the first word (first letter)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550053
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so I guess that it is after mid night where you are Lina :biggrin: 

LOL am sure that the rest wont hear us 

the person who first got close to the answer is a lady who once told me that she was bad at guessing :HistericalSmiley: remember the post about what does the word *katkoota* meant? it was her who first got it right there too...scary :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550054
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm was that me ???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> So far we have:
> 
> Feature Film - IamMomtoMissy
> Katkoota Film -Mia&Cody
> ...


I just saw your post after you edited it  now, where is "real job interview - Lina" guess in your so far we have list?

B is the beginning of the first word :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Umm was that me ???????????????????????????????????????????[/B]


you sure got it right in that post  (LOL smart you also knew what it meant without guessing :biggrin: ) , but that lady posted her guess first...I'm sure you can find that post and see who it was ... and the SAME thing happened here :HistericalSmiley: she posted it first, then it was *you*


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

BUSINESS ....


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> BUSINESS ....[/B]


 :chili: :chili: soooo that will make it..... (with the second word)??


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550062
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NAHHHHHHHHHHHH I'm going to leave this one up to the rest of them - It's actually 11:22pm and I am going off to sleep ... 
I did my bit - now it's their turn .. I'll even let "those two" out of their padded rooms to answer the other part - I think I know it but I don't want to ruin it for the rest ...
I actually really said job interview just so randomley - it was the first thing that came to mind ... like little chick .. Armenian for little chicken is "Joodig" so you are also a Joodig


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550064
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nop Lina, you got it :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: 

I was really :w00t: when Sue (momtoboo) mentioned trip, and now you got the first word :chili: 
similar thing happened here before :w00t: 
Guess *Katkoota* post

I liked the job interview part too  just like few other guesses from the members :biggrin: 

Okay, I am learning a new word here  I just wonder how you pronounce Joodig....Gotta ask my pro's wife :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay so the answer as mentioned 

"Kat's very first business trip" :chili: 

to where?

Switzerland (Geneva and Zurich)

when? 

April, 08 :chili: 

It really needed a lot of work to organize it. I got the permission to do it through the club that I run at campus. I'm going there with few other business students. We'll visit few business organizations there. I just want for this trip to turn out GREAT in terms of everything :biggrin: 

More info about it when the day of my leave comes (April 4th)

For this summer, I am planning to get my summer job there. I do have few people I know there who will help me (but lets just see if I will be free for that) :biggrin: 

Thanks to all who guessed here :grouphug: 

Now about Sue's guess: it is something that you will expect me sharing it with you soon :chili: *enough Kat...you wanted it to be a surprise :smilie_tischkante: *

kat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Ha!!! the 'mystery' is solved! goos Luck on this venture, Kat! How long will you be gone?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations!! How exciting for you. I hope the trip is everything you want and more than you are hoping for. And a chance to get a job there for the summer would be fantastic!! Of course I'm speaking purely from a selfish motive because I want to see tons of pictures. lol Hope you will be able to take Snowy and Crystal with you if you do get to stay for the summer.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations! That's awesome! Too bad you're not going a month later. I'll be there in Zurich in May. I'm originally from Switzerland and I go back there every year. This year I'm planning on taking the fluffies with me.  
How long are you going to be there for?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awww, I knew it all along.....I was just seeing if anyone else could guess too!  

Wow!!! Switzerland, sounds like a really cool place to go! Will Snowy and Crystal go too?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Okay so the answer as mentioned
> 
> "Kat's very first business trip" :chili:
> 
> ...


So, my guess was half right? LOL You're going on a trip. I'm starting to scare myself a little bit. :shocked: Sounds like an exciting & interesting venture. Hope it's everything you've planned for & a wonderful time for you. And that means more photos & stories for you to share & for us to enjoy. :aktion033:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Wait - did I miss something here - is there another surprise connected to SueMomToBoo's guess ..

Business and Trip were covered - now what is that surprise ?? ..

Kat - I hate guessing - I need to solve mysteries immediately .. :brownbag:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Wait - did I miss something here - is there another surprise connected to SueMomToBoo's guess ..
> 
> Business and Trip were covered - now what is that surprise ?? ..
> 
> Kat - I hate guessing - I need to solve mysteries immediately .. :brownbag:[/B]


Maybe there's a part 2? I'm curious about the surprise too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just escaped AGAIN. 

YIPEEEE!! Your first Business Trip to make XXXRated films :chili: :chili: 

Congrats Kat. :grouphug: 

Now what about this part II??


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Boy, where was I yesterday that I missed all of this?? :biggrin: 

Kat, this is so exciting! If I was there right now I would give you a big hug and a cheer~ :chili: :chili: 

You go, girl! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys :grouphug: ...I'm pretty excited :biggrin: 

let me also add that it can be tough being a student. Sometimes, people don't take you seriously. The worst part was getting sponsors to sponsor the trip :smpullhair: 




> How long will you be gone?[/B]


8 days only since we can't miss classes


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Congratulations!! How exciting for you. I hope the trip is everything you want and more than you are hoping for. And a chance to get a job there for the summer would be fantastic!! Of course I'm speaking purely from a selfish motive because I want to see tons of pictures. lol Hope you will be able to take Snowy and Crystal with you if you do get to stay for the summer.[/B]



Don't worry Crystal..I'll make sure to take tones of pictures 

S&C say that I owe them a trip  so they for sure WILL be with me no matter where will I go, butnot for this short business trip


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I'm starting to scare myself a little bit.[/B]


Sue, you ROCK B) 

the only funny part is how bad you thought you were at guessing (as mentioned in the other post), and then here we go: you get part of it right LOL


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Wait - did I miss something here - is there another surprise connected to SueMomToBoo's guess ..
> 
> Business and Trip were covered - now what is that surprise ?? ..[/B]


Yes, but thats a complete different story (I do have a big mouth :brownbag: ) There is still time for that. 

"Kat's very first business trip" is what I wanted to share at the moment 



> Kat - I hate guessing - I need to solve mysteries immediately .. :brownbag:[/B]


but I thought that you were another lady who is good at guessing B)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Maybe there's a part 2?[/B]


no, its an indivitual part...just forget about it until you hear from me


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I just escaped AGAIN.
> 
> YIPEEEE!! Your first Business Trip to make XXXRated films :chili: :chili:
> 
> ...


uh oh! here comes Deb :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Boy, where was I yesterday that I missed all of this?? :biggrin:[/B]


LOL although I was sleeping, I asked myself the same question 




> Kat, this is so exciting! If I was there right now I would give you a big hug and a cheer~ :chili: :chili:
> 
> You go, girl! I'm so happy for you.[/B]


Thanks sweet Linda :grouphug: 

The best part is that I will be with my fellow students...

I am sure that there will be fun wild nights each day we are over with a business visit  I just hope we don't go too wild and miss the next day meeting  thats why we gotta make sure everything turns out great


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550229
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Students ??? ... Wild nights ??? .... Business ???
What's wrong with this picture ?
I am coming to chaperone ? :smtease: 
Who wants to sponsor me ?? ... Just feed me some Lindt chocolate, Toblerone's, some of that Mozart chocolate liquor and won't see anything .... oh and maybe a nice homemade Rolex !!!
:w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I am coming to chaperone ? :smtease:[/B]


 :smrofl: LOL Lina. 

you are most welcomed to join as a friend since we will be responsible enough 

It will be quite boring to just go to these business organizations and other organizations during the days and do nothing during the evenings

So we will deserve those fun evenings for working hard during the days 

dont worry, they will be wild evenings in more of a *calm* sorta way :HistericalSmiley: 

oooh and I loved your listing (Rolex and chocolate) ... gotta make sure that I carry enough money for gifts if I got the chance to shop 

When I was in St. Gallen last winter, I got S&C a Swiss cow (stuffed toy) and they are just CRAZY about it -it is one of their fave stuffed toy at the moment-...I wonder what will I get them this time !


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Congratulations! That's awesome! Too bad you're not going a month later. I'll be there in Zurich in May. I'm originally from Switzerland and I go back there every year. This year I'm planning on taking the fluffies with me.
> How long are you going to be there for?[/B]


I love Europe and LOVE beautiful Switzerland :biggrin: I especially love the fact that although you see cities speak different lanuages (ex: French in Geneva & German in Zurich), they are still happily living with eachother as one strong country  

yaaay...I am excited for you and your fluffs ... I bet that you are gonna enjoy having them with you. The first time I took Snowy with me to Europe, I realized that it wasn't that nice to travel without him  so am telling ya, once you have your fluffs with you in a trip, you will feel that something is missing the next time you go to a trip without them...you are gonna love it :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I know part 2. You are coming to the states to make Katkoota films. They will be documentaries of Malts and their crazy parents!!!!!!! Don't forget to stop in Miami first!!!!!


----------

